
Can I download GitHub repos and have user search the code over the web? - tony2016
I am unable to find any code search engine on the web. I tried searchcode.com and all I get is some json that says it didn&#x27;t find my search terms even though I used simple terms including their examples.<p>I was thinking of creating my own online code search free service by downloading repos from Github and indexing the code. Anyone knows if this not illegal?
======
kevsim
What's wrong with [https://github.com/search](https://github.com/search)?
After you search on the left there's a link that says "Code".

~~~
tony2016
The other filters don't work. I can select stars or sort by stars.

